# Help lining up a job from minutes to mere seconds



## Dakent012 (Nov 7, 2012)

We try and practice lean on daily basis here at Signet Screen Printing and Embroidery. Here is an example of using a jig to line up a manual job in seconds with out a tri-loc. 

http://youtu.be/fz3GhexbhB8


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty cool. I'm assuming your saying it only takes 30 seconds to set up a single color job. Multi color would still take the normal amount of time, but that does help with the initial line up of the first screen. I used to print out a grid on a piece of clear film, and since I use textac instead of spray glue I could just set it on the pallet and press down on the corners and go from there.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Dakent012 said:


> We try and practice lean on daily basis here at Signet Screen Printing and Embroidery. Here is an example of using a jig to line up a manual job in seconds with out a tri-loc.
> 
> http://youtu.be/fz3GhexbhB8


Okay I guess if this works for you but I'm not sure why you are doing all that.
If you have reg marks or center lines burned on the screen (as part of the art) just make a center line on the pallet. The you take the screen and set it up centered. No need for the film! I have center lines on my pallets and they have to get very dirty before I can't see them through the screen. Even then, I can just put a piece of masking tape on the pallet and mark the center line on top (then remove the tape after setting up the screen). Setting up a one color only take as long as sticking the screen in the press and tightening it up.


----------

